

Ask HN: What is your read:saved ratio?  - mitmads

I am always curious to know more about information overload [oxymoronic].
Of the articles you save in Instapaper, Readability, Read Later, starred etc...What is your read:saved ratio. I estimate mine to be 1:2 (50%).
======
vyrotek
1:0

~~~
mitmads
So, u never save for later?

